# ***stolen Plow Truck***



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Stolen from Dyer, IN last night or early this morning.

2002 Dodge 2500 ext. cab short bed red with a Western 7 1/2' Western Uni-Mount. The bed has a spray in bed liner and diamond plate rail caps and a diamond plate front bed plate cover. The cab and bed had a butt load of tools and construction supplies. I could really give a damn about the truck and tools because they are just material posessions but there was a lot of very important paperwork in there. That and the fact that some poor schmuck is gonna get the beating of a lifetime for stealing from my family! That really pisses me off!

If ANYONE recognises this truck or sees anything unusual please call me at 219-808-9328.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris,sorry to hear about this,do you have any pictures to help out the guys in identifing the truck?? Hopefully it has a safe return


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*stolen truck*

how was it stolen... was it left running or was it unlocked... the ass that stole it probably knew wut he was doing to steal a truck with a plow.... good luck gettting it back and KICK HE SORRY ASS FOR STEALING


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Chris,
Sorry to hear of your loss. I am not sure where Dyer or Griffith area is, but I am in Columbus (south of Indy an hour on I65) and I will definately keep my eyes peeled for it. I assume you reported it to the cops. 
2002- I'm not sure which year they switched to the newest bodystyle so is that the previous style they had all through most of the 90's or is that the newest body?
That would make me very P-O'd as well. I hope they/you/us/someone finds it soon and beats the snot out of the sorry loser who did this to you. 
Eric


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Wouldn't you know, the week before the truck was stolen my computer crashed so all my pics of the truck were wiped out. As far as identifying markers, the bed has a spray in liner and the bed rails are diamond plate. Other than that it's a plane SLT with no stickers. Maybe a Michigan City Dodge / Jeep sticker from the dealer. Also, it is a 2001 and not a 2002.

It was stolen right out of the driveway. Doors locked. No alarm installed. The cops said there were 3 plow trucks stolen just out of the town of Dyer last night. All of which are very near to my dad's house (where our truck was stolen).

I will also be contacting the local plow suppliers to have them keep an eye out for people just wanting mounts for trucks.

Thanks for the support guys. Keep those eyes peeled


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

hey chris, sorry to hear about the truck. i will have BNC and grass keep a look out for it also i will see if can talk to a police guy i know to find any thing out. just remeber keep smiling


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

just by chance did you have your phone in the truck, newer phones have gps and could be activated by your phone co. it could give you the break you need...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No phone in the truck. Cops said two other plow trucks were stolen in Dyer last night. Must have been planned all along. Just waiting for the right night to do it. After a snowfall and after all teh plowing was done. They had to assume we were dead tired to hear the truck getting ripped off.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> No phone in the truck. Cops said two other plow trucks were stolen in Dyer last night. Must have been planned all along. Just waiting for the right night to do it. After a snowfall and after all teh plowing was done. They had to assume we were dead tired to hear the truck getting ripped off.


Did you miss 2 payments?Just kidding...Did you post any pics of it on this or any other site? If so..you could revamp it and post.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Did you miss 2 payments?Just kidding...Did you post any pics of it on this or any other site? If so..you could revamp it and post.


lol I know how those repo guys are  Sorry about your truck, mine got stolen in Omaha a few years ago, hope you get it back.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

That sucks, What is the plate number. I will give it to a couple of my friends who are Sargent's in Chicago. They can give it out to the guys on their shift. Another one of my friends dad is a commander in area 5 I will give all them the info. I never had my truck stolen but I cought a guy breaking into it. I chased the sob for 3 blocks I finaly caught him in an alley. It was funny because as I was beating him he was screaming someone call the cops, frikin coward. I'm getting worked up just thinking about it so I realy feel for you. I hope you get your truck back.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Keepin' an eye peeled up in Fort Wayne.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear, good luck

BTT for ya.

-Jer


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Boy, that sucks! I'll keep a close eye out for you around town. By the way, I could use the plow for my '01. Kidding, I hope you find it, or at least recover the paperwork you were talking about! 


Todd


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

LoJack

Hidden and 100% tracking recovery.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

lojack is past it's prime in our area. I owned a rental car operation and we used Air IQ GPS units and I still run them in my cars. I will start a new thread anyone is interested. I am not an expert but used many systems over the years. Lots of junk out on the market.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7945064277&category=63688&sspagename=WDVW

Keep an eye on e-bay


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey iam in cincy and got a message to the guy on ebay for him to call me so i can run over and look at it PM drop me a line on any marking that the equipment might have so i can look for it Eric........


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Nope, not my plow. Thanks for the link though. No LOJACK in my area. Closest is Chicago and those cops are not too friendly with us Hoosiers. 

Up to $500.00 reward to anyone that finds my truck or plow or anything related to the theft of my truck and equipment.


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected]
if you find any pics let me know i have lota of family and friends in the mid west send them there and if you can remember anything else let me know


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

I will keep my eyes out. I am in kankakee county about 40 minutes from you or so. Do you know anything about the other trucks that were ripped off? 

EDIT:If someone sees one of them it might lead to yours. Because of the same guy stealing them


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss, come to think of it all my equipment (plows, salters, and other extra's) are worth more than the trucks they are mounted on. Never thought about putting alarms on them, but we use complete electrical cut-off switches and crook locks, guess it is worth looking into alarming them! 


Somebody should start a post on the security systems they use to protect their vehicles and equipment!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The cops found the truck in Hobart, IN which is about 10 miles from where it was stolen in Dyer, IN.

The cops say there is absolutely no evidence there was ever a plow on the truck. They must have taken all the mounting brackets and controller and wiring. The back window was busted out and all the tools inside the truck were gone as well. The steering column was ripped apart so that is how they got it started. I haven't seen the truck yet so I don't know if there was any other damage.

Personally, I wish they hadn't found the truck. Now I have to drive around in a truck that was, in essence, "raped". It creeps me out just thinking about it.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Plow Meister,
Glad they found the truck, but I can understand your feelings. What a crock of BS. I hope they catch the idiots that did this and string them up. Why can't people just have respect for others? Instead they have to go and do crap like this and make it tough on other innocent people, what a bunch of lowlife SOB's. :angry: :angry: 

Hope you can get up and running again soon man, sorry to hear about your misfortune. We'll all have to keep an eye on ebay and the like. If they are stupid enough to steal a plow or anything for that matter, they're stupid enough to try and post it there for quick sale.

Buck


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> The cops found the truck in Hobart, IN which is about 10 miles from where it was stolen in Dyer, IN.
> 
> The cops say there is absolutely no evidence there was ever a plow on the truck. They must have taken all the mounting brackets and controller and wiring. The back window was busted out and all the tools inside the truck were gone as well. The steering column was ripped apart so that is how they got it started. I haven't seen the truck yet so I don't know if there was any other damage.
> 
> Personally, I wish they hadn't found the truck. Now I have to drive around in a truck that was, in essence, "raped". It creeps me out just thinking about it.


Keep an eye on Ebay for your stuff being sold... :angry:


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Plow Meister, 

Dont feel bad, I just found out somebody somehow got got my debit card # and had me over drawn by almost 800 bucks. And to top it off the card company wasnt to worried about it. They reversed the charges and cleared me of any wrong doing but it still just sucks being a victim of some lazy s.o.b....Rob


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I had a truck stolen last Nov. They did the same thing. Took off plow gear, amber light, trailer hitch, wipers, side mirrors and tires/rims. Put on old tires/rims and parked it on the side of the road 2 days later. At least my plow wasn't on it.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry to hear they trashed the truck. does insurance give any help in a situation like this?


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*papers?*

Chris,
Did you at least get all the paperwork back?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I am glad they found your truck. You can now start the insurance claim rolling. In Canada they have 30 days to try and find your truck before they pay out a dime. I lost 2 trucks with salters 7 years ago. I lost a few thousand in salting applications plus I ran the risk of getting sued.

If you didn't like your plow maybe you can get the one you want.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Dust it for finger prints


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Did they find the other stolen trucks with plows in your area? Maybe they dumped those in the same location, meaning their "chop shop" is near by!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Lots of good questions...

Rob, I read about your CC theft. Man that sux! I feel your pain. Like was said in earlier posts, make certain that was ALL that was stolen. Identity theft is HUGE now. Be very careful.

As for the rest of the questions... I don't know about the other plow trucks, I don't know about the paperwork, Insurance will be a big help but we'll see what they say about the "depreciated" value, the chop shop theory wasn't mentioned by the cops yet, and if the truck side of the plow was removed also than I think it will be time for an Ultra-Mount instead of a Uni-Mount.

Thanks for all the support. I really appreciate the friendship with all of you.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Man that really sucks. But I guess thats good you got it back, but I know where your coming from when you say you hoped they didnt find it. My moms jeep liberty was stolen out of our driveway, 2 weeks later the cops found it in detroit. Only thing missing was some sunglasses and a garage door opener, and theres was mud everywhere. So they must have went off roading with the windows down and sunroof open, lol. And to top it off, the dumbas$ left their FUBU jacket in the backseat.

Anyway, thats good you got your truck back. Im sure we will all keep an eye out on ebay.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

HEY CHRIS,
Glad to hear they found your truck, sorry that they stripped it though. did you get the paperwork back. I hope so. Well let us know if we can help at all. Keep your head up.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*locking up the plow truck*

My lock up kit - a length of 3/8 case hardened logging chain wrapped three times around the brake pedal then up and over and around the steering shaft, locked down tight with the biggest Master padlock I could buy. This is the same chain I keep in the cab for when I have to tow out somebody's stuck fancy truck.

If they try to steal it, they can't stop it because the chain stops the brake pedal from being pushed down. I don't worry about anybody punching out the ignition lock on the steering wheel.

People who steal plow equipment are as bad as somebody who robs a liquor store. The same fate should await the- felony, first class. plenty of jail time to wait out the next storms.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm glade you got your truck back and it sucks about the plow. This got me thinking, tomorrow I am going to take my plow and flip it upside down and weld a serial # on the bottom of the tube that the cutting edge mounts to. I think if I weld it where it is difficult to see than it will be less likely to be found by a crook and ground off. As far as the back window see if there is an Aaron Glass in your area. If not there is one on the south side at 38th and Kedzie. When my truck was broken into they replaced the window for $75.00 installed.


----------



## maurader (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your truck man. I know how that feels. I had my truck broken into where I lived one day so I drove it to work the next thinking that it would be safer there but then they stole the whole thing with the plow on it. They ended up finding it six months later with a broken steering column and of course a missing plow. 
The damn thieves put 1000 miles on it while they had it. Talk about brave. 

Good luck with the ins company, I ended up making out on the whole deal.


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

I would try putting a want add in the paper for snow plow perferably western.See if they call u trying to dump it.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that. When my dad bought the 85 new we have about 1 year after then someone stole that one when he went to put our first boat in the water. He parked the truck and trailer in the lot and set all 3 kill switches. When he came back all that was left was class and blood. So he called Cleveland police to make a report. They told him someone was on there way to take the report. Well after waiting 4 hours and still no cop showed he went to the station and made the report. Later that evening he called to see if they found anything and they said "what truck". They had no report of any truck being stolen. So now it was 7 hours that have gone by. So his won friend knew some guys that were in the business, so he decided to call him. So he said he would call around to see what he could find. Two hours later his friend calls and said he found the truck and the boys are not happy. They told him where it was and he had to noon the next day to get it or they would chop it up. When he got down there they took the tires/rims, radio, tonneau cover+ all the snaps that where screwed into the bed as well + all the other goodies. The cops found the trailer the next day. Then state farm did not want to pay for the repairs for it. The good thing is that he plowed the state farm lot in parma so he told them that the truck that plows their lot was the one stolen. Two weeks later the check came in the mail. Still have that truck today


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about it Chris. I had both my trucks broken into and robbed blind, but thankfully never stolen. Makes you furious. I hope the insurance gives you a nice fat check for the equipment you lost. And if you find those spineless weasels, give them a beating of a lifetime!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Chris, Did they take all of the tools you mentioned, paperwork? Glad to hear they found your truck. Where about in Hobart did they find it?


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

*Man that sucks*

I was just kidding about needing a plow ! I would like one, but not yours without your permission.


----------



## TLC Ken (Sep 25, 2004)

That sucks huge, meister. Sorry you have to deal with that when the snow is in season.

This is why I live out of town in the unabomber-type 8 acres. 2 big dogs that look tough. We're not far from Spokane, which is a meth town, so I do keep my ears open. But the dogs wake us up if anyone even slows down at the end of our 400 foot driveway. Long enough to get up and check it out.

I'm a little freaked out now,  I'm working on one of our older plows tommorrow and my newest is sitting downtown at our carwash. I hope it is there tomorrow when i check on it. Of course, it is the only blizzard in a 100 mile radius. (Finally used it the other day. To quote Nick, my 2nd year driver, "It is a snow moving S.O.B." I only ran it for about ten minutes, but yikes, it sure does.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry about your truck!! I hope all will workout for you!!  Don't forget to keep an I one EBAY


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard there is a cool device called unbreakable. I found this:
http://www.autolock.com/Unbreakable_Auto_BL.htm
I saw it once on TV in an commercial.
I hope they find whoever did this to you.
Good luck


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

sir spaniourd said:


> I've heard there is a cool device called unbreakable. I found this:
> http://www.autolock.com/Unbreakable_Auto_BL.htm
> I saw it once on TV in an commercial.
> I hope they find whoever did this to you.
> Good luck


I can steal any vehicle with that thing on it. So what if the lock is hardened. Just cut off the brake pedal. It is formed from mild steel. Leave enough for you to step on so you can use the brakes. Just cut the pad of and slide the lock mechanism off. A brake pedal is easy to replace.

Brought the truck home. All the paperwork is there but it's all messed up. It's going to take days to rearrange it. Better than not having it at all.

It's not too bad. Broken rear slider latch, needs a new steering column, needs a new plow. Every bit of the plow was stolen including the wiring. That was all they were after. The tools they got were an added bonus to them. Overall the truck was in good shape. It was in 4LO when it was found. I just hope the t-case is o.k.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> I can steal any vehicle with that thing on it. So what if the lock is hardened. Just cut off the brake pedal. It is formed from mild steel.


I could be wrong and I have never tried to cut a brake peddle but i have to think it got to be harden somewhat. But I COULD be wrong. Ive cut steering wheels to defete the club. (All legal repos in case you was wondering) But if they really want it all they have to do it to tow it. Youd be surprised how easy that is.

But anyways Im glad you found you truck Plow Meister thats half the battle...Rob


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your truck Chris, but I'm glad you got it back.

I hope your commercial insurance covers your plow like mine does, at least that would soften the blow a little.

It's gotten me thinking though I must admit. Right now I just put a club on it and keep the plow control in the house. I know the club is easily defeated by a real thief, but I figure it won't be so easy to drive the truck away with the blade on the ground. But, hearing your story, I think I'm going to visit my buddy with the welding machine and do some identifiable markings so if some rat does rob my rig, it'll make it easier for the cops to trace.

 Thieves


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Check this guy out. He has listed in the truck trader Mag all types of western plows with out mounts and some with out the pumps. Seems strange as if they were stripped of the pumps to be sold some where else. Rockford isn't that far. I might be out that way later this week if you have a recent pic or something to Identify your plow I would be happy to stop by there for you.
Here is a link to his add on line Autorv.com

KID CARS
ROCKFORD, IL 
(815) 398-3939
(800) 928-2878


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*And the saga continues*

Now my insurance company says the plow is not covered! They say I needed a rider on my policy to cover the theft of the plow. My agent was fully aware that there are plows on all my trucks but he is now telling the underwriter that he never knew there was a plow on that truck. What a load of BS! He is also telling the underwriter that he didn't know we were plowing commercially! Another load of BS. Why then have I been having him list some accounts as additional insured FOR SNOWPLOWING! :angry: :realmad:

The nderwriter is being pretty cool about it. They may pay the claim on the plow and go after the insurance brokers errors and Omissions policy. That way the broker will be SOL instead of me. I am waiting to hear back from both the underwriter and the broker. We'll see what happens. I can't afford to burn another $4,000.00 on a new plow.


----------



## RWK in WI (Mar 29, 2003)

*RWK in WI*

Have you seen these:

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=90310&query=retrieval


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

I would check into it I can bet any money them are hot. Someone who has comon' sense would not sell them for 300$


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Check this guy out. He has listed in the truck trader Mag all types of western plows with out mounts and some with out the pumps. Seems strange as if they were stripped of the pumps to be sold some where else. Rockford isn't that far. I might be out that way later this week if you have a recent pic or something to Identify your plow I would be happy to stop by there for you.
Here is a link to his add on line Autorv.com 

I have seen these in the local paper for a while, these aren't them I would think.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey glad you got the truck and paperwork back. guys does anyboby use cut off switchs to the engine i run them on both trucks and not on the positive side on the neg. engine ground all the lites work and looks like every thing is fine but the engine wont start and everyone looks for the normal way but this is just a trick people wont look for my 2 cents worth .... Eric


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

i have the phone number for the two plows you can call if you wish. kirk young. 765-714-6702


----------



## Linelazerman (Oct 1, 2003)

Well They Tried to get me this morning. I keep my trucks in Calumet Township area. Went by my yard about 1 AM this morning and everything was fine. went swept some lots, came back about 5:15 and my gate is tore down and a truck is running. Went in the yard and the door handle is broken and column peeled. The idiots didnt even try to cut the gate lock they unbolted the gate hinges. Well i have some work to put the truck back together but I still have my plow and salter. Keep a close eye on your equipment in NW Indiana fellas. County says Plows and bobcats missing daily.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Good thing you kept your equipment. And thanks for the heads up. I will definitely keep a better eye on the goods around my area (Griffith). Where exactly are you from Linelazerman?


----------



## Linelazerman (Oct 1, 2003)

I Live in Merrillville but keep my equipment in a yard in Calumet Township 
(Ridge Rd & Whitcomb St.) My buddy has a shop there and we rent an outside storage lot. Things have been happening around the area for a while but we have neer been hit until the other nite. Needles to say we met with some people in Crown Point today to rent a temporary shop until we can buy/build a new one in a little more desirable area. But there is always a risk of theft where ever you are located :angry: 

Jacob


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Good for you! Keep me in mind if you ever get stuck or in a jamb. I would like ot know that I can do the same. I have a few accounts in Merrillville so we may run into each other sometime


----------



## rclay11541 (Oct 26, 2004)

Plate #
VIN #
(you never know i might see it at some of the auction houses i tow from)


----------



## rclay11541 (Oct 26, 2004)

Plate #
VIN #
(you never know i might see it at one of the auction houses i tow from)


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Plow Meister said:


> The cops found the truck in Hobart, IN which is about 10 miles from where it was stolen in Dyer, IN.
> 
> The cops say there is absolutely no evidence there was ever a plow on the truck. They must have taken all the mounting brackets and controller and wiring. The back window was busted out and all the tools inside the truck were gone as well. The steering column was ripped apart so that is how they got it started. I haven't seen the truck yet so I don't know if there was any other damage.
> 
> Personally, I wish they hadn't found the truck. Now I have to drive around in a truck that was, in essence, "raped". It creeps me out just thinking about it.


rclay11541, the truck has already been found. Also, I think the post should stay up since it contains good information. Being a new member I think you should appreciate the fact that there is a lot of information here even though not all of it is of interest to you.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I was just talking to my boss about marking the plows to know that they are his...i mean what happened to you they stole the whole truck but the ultramount plows are much easier to steal, drive up hook up and go. We were thinkin about putting white markings on the frames, undercariage, and black on the plows....something like that incase such an unfortunate incident should occur.

Jeff


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I will mention it to all my drivers, We'll be on the look out for a red '01 ext. cab short box Dodge with Indiana plates, Sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I guess im not reading far enough into all the threads before i put up a post, It still blows that it happened, now just take your insurance man to the cleaners, sounds like hes a little crooked!!, good luck!!!!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, I guess im not reading far enough into all the threads before i put up a post, It still blows that it happened, now just take your insurance man to the cleaners, sounds like hes a little crooked!!, good luck!!!!


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

*stolen plow*

by any chance is this your plow i was looking on ebay and came across it http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7947627981&category=63688


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

*Tip Of The Day*

hey guys sorry to hear about the truck but you can look at it either way i guess. but any way a good tip my guy does when he installs any thing weld some marks on your plow that you know that there yours either name or phone just some thing that you know


----------

